# Z o m b i e s ! !



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Happy Friday! Here's a quick vid on my static zombies I finished up last night. Enjoy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are all great but especially like the lady on the ground


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Put those by your front door and you'll never have to worry about pesky salesmen again:jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Sweet! Gonna scare the heck out of some folks with that crowd! Love all black eyes on a prop too, so sinister—The jumpsuit guy and the crawling lady are absolutely terrifying!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good details nicely done.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I haven't met a real zombie yet, but I must say those are quite realistic, especially for being props (not costumes). Great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those could be on the set of WD! I love them, and my fav is the yellow vest guy. I like his tongue and eyes.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

great job slam, did you make the heads & hands?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a bunch of great looking zombie. Nice job.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome!
Great work Slam!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job! I like them all. Now you can box them and ship to my address. . I would love to have that herd in my front yard. I like how dark you got the blood.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I too would be more than happy for you to donate them to me - the shipping to Australia may test our friendship.......... but.......... I'm an optimist! LOL


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Love it! I'm using a lot of Half Life inspiration in mine. So much greatness in video games.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Those are some epic zombies, Slam! The zombie woman on the ground is arresting :coolkin:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I know I said it on the other forum but those are without a doubt the best zombie props I've ever seen, rivaling even the commercial stuff available. These are going to be such a great effect in your haunt!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Dang thats a heck of a compliment jdubbya, thanks! I'm happy with the way they turned out, I think the heads I used instead of masks made a huge difference.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Fantastic job Slam... I especially like the fact that the entire set looks appropriate, too- is that metal corrugated roofing for wall panels behind them? Nice touch.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks niblemonkey, those are actually fiberglass panels that I pulled out of a dumpster and painted them to look like old metal. There are more pictures in this thread http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41799


----------



## Rhea of the Coos (Mar 1, 2016)

Just Wow! I never thought about doing black eyes. Lovin your zombies..very inspirational.


----------

